# 01 duramax purchase



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Got a chance for an 01 sierra 4x4 reg cab duramax with a blizzard 810. As for the blade, it's orig. and still has most of the paint and decals on it. Gives me insight into use. The truck has 65k miles on it, is in very good condition, and just had ALL brakes, front end, and hubs done. I can buy it with a safety but have been scared off it by some guys I know. They say it will without a doubt have injector issues, etc since it hasn't yet (checked vin @ GM) The truck is clean and I want it but needs some convincing. Is it all HYPE about the injectors? Should I worry if I'm on a limited budget? Looking for anyone that knows them to donate $0.02 to my query.
Thanks,
Ted
ps it's 10K canadian which seems good to me


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

post up a pic if you can. I wouldn't hesitate to buy that truck for that price. There is a chance the injectors will go out but they are still covered under a special warranty. Chances are if it's lasted this long without problems you might not have to worry about it. There is always risk in buying used equipment but I would probably just buy it.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Injectors are covered by a 7 year, 200 or so thousand miles. They're over 500 bucks each here.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Even if you go over the 7 years, as long as you are under 200k you really could complain enough to get them to at least split the cost with you. I wouldn't sweat the injectors. Looks like a nice truck. I'd buy it for the right price.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone know who I could squawk to in CANADA? GM dealership here sorta chuckled...
I'd really like to hear from a vet. GM wrench.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

yearground;733070 said:


> Got a chance for an 01 sierra 4x4 reg cab duramax with a blizzard 810. As for the blade, it's orig. and still has most of the paint and decals on it. Gives me insight into use. The truck has 65k miles on it, is in very good condition, and just had ALL brakes, front end, and hubs done. I can buy it with a safety but have been scared off it by some guys I know. They say it will without a doubt have injector issues, etc since it hasn't yet (checked vin @ GM) The truck is clean and I want it but needs some convincing. Is it all HYPE about the injectors? Should I worry if I'm on a limited budget? Looking for anyone that knows them to donate $0.02 to my query.
> Thanks,
> Ted
> ps it's 10K canadian which seems good to me


 Seems like a good deal to me plunk your money down and take your chancestymusic:waving:


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

after seeing the pic, I really think you should buy it. That seems like a steal for that truck. It has low miles and all the front end is new plus a plow and dump bed. I'd be tempted to come up to Canada to get it if you don't want it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm with Schwinn-jump on it. If you pass, let me know. Maybe I missed it, but is the dump insert included too?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

yearground;733332 said:


> Anyone know who I could squawk to in CANADA? GM dealership here sorta chuckled...
> I'd really like to hear from a vet. GM wrench.


Get it man. Head gaskets are an issue, usually once you're at 120k miles or more. My 02 has 335km on it now to give you an idea of durability. Also, LOOK AT THE TRANSFER CASE!! IT MAY HAVE THE "PUMP RUB" ISSUE!! It happened to me and wasn't pretty. Search it. For 10 grand I'd buy it.

EDIT: Holy crap I didn't even see the dump bed! BUY IT!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

musclecarboy;733521 said:


> Get it man. Head gaskets are an issue, usually once you're at 120k miles or more. My 02 has 335km on it now to give you an idea of durability. Also, LOOK AT THE TRANSFER CASE!! IT MAY HAVE THE "PUMP RUB" ISSUE!! It happened to me and wasn't pretty. Search it. For 10 grand I'd buy it.
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap I didn't even see the dump bed! BUY IT!


Head gaskets were pretty much 01's only so you're right. BUT, 65k? It would be the last thing on my mind. Usually not an issue untill 200k plus and ONLY if the coolant wasn't maintained properly. I have 1 under the knife now with 253k and sludge for coolant. Flush it like you're supposed to, losing the junk dexcool wouldn't hurt either. 

Also true on the pump rub, but I've had 6 and not a single one with the problem (knock on wood!)


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

yearground;733245 said:


> Injectors are covered by a 7 year, 200 or so thousand miles. They're over 500 bucks each here.


Dont turn it up. Most people have issue becuase controler boxes raise pressure. i would worry much about Injectors just run some fppf in it. This tuff is like 10 a bottle. I get it at Fleet Pride

http://www.fppf.com/dieselpowerteam.asp


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2007)

got-h2o;733544 said:


> Head gaskets were pretty much 01's only so you're right. BUT, 65k? It would be the last thing on my mind. Usually not an issue untill 200k plus and ONLY if the coolant wasn't maintained properly. I have 1 under the knife now with 253k and sludge for coolant. Flush it like you're supposed to, losing the junk dexcool wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Also true on the pump rub, but I've had 6 and not a single one with the problem (knock on wood!)


What is the front axle rating on your 2500's. Did you special order the plow package? The reason I ask is I am also looking at purchasing a 2500 D-max and have found that there is a problem with weight on the front axles once plows are installed. Ft axle rating on the one I am looking at is 2130 Kgs. The truck weighs in at 2000 kgs with no plow. Once plow is installed I would guess the frt. axle weight would be 2500 kgs. Around here guys are getting fines of upwards of 1500 bucks for being over weight on the front axle when plow is installed. Thanks. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;733561 said:


> *Dont turn it up. Most people have issue becuase controler boxes raise pressure.* i would worry much about Injectors just run some fppf in it. This tuff is like 10 a bottle. I get it at Fleet Pride
> 
> http://www.fppf.com/dieselpowerteam.asp


Not true. It's actually proven to be the opposite. Stock trucks fail prematurely, those that have more fuel running through them don't.



GreatWhiteNorth;733577 said:


> What is the front axle rating on your 2500's. Did you special order the plow package? The reason I ask is I am also looking at purchasing a 2500 D-max and have found that there is a problem with weight on the front axles once plows are installed. Ft axle rating on the one I am looking at is 2130 Kgs. The truck weighs in at 2000 kgs with no plow. Once plow is installed I would guess the frt. axle weight would be 2500 kgs. Around here guys are getting fines of upwards of 1500 bucks for being over weight on the front axle when plow is installed. Thanks. Any help is appreciated!


No plow package available on Dmaxes, especially not Crew Cabs. I run a vplow on mine and my front axle weighs 5,640 with the plow up. It's rated 4,800lbs. I've done it for years.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

My 01 came with plow prep, it's an ex cab. The 01s can handle heavier plows for some reason too. I have about 125,000 on mine now. I did the head gaskets at about 105,000. The injectors have never been a problem. I have altered my ecm from since around 110,000. I need a new tranny now, but that's no fault to the truck. I was getting on it pretty good with a heavy tune for a while.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah...dump box too...2 yd. hydraulic
Gonna buy it tomorrow but am looking for some nay-sayers so I can get the new kitchen...please continue.........


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, you shouldn't buy it.......instead, why don't you just give me the guys ph#?!?!?!?


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

You're trying to decide between this or a new kitchen? You aren't a dude are you? Only a chick would consider a new kitchen over this...  How long will it take for the kitchen to pay for itself? How about the truck?


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

kidding about the kitchen...she was standing over me as I typed.
Test ride / push @ 11am. I was advised to run it hard and look for white smoke but is there not a test they can do to test the injectors?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think its one hell of a good deal!


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Dude if you don't buy the thing I'll be down next week, checkbook in hand.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Never oiled, rust coming out everywhere, funny whine in tc. Little rap in motor around 2000rpm. Lotsa balls compared to my old 12V cummins. Decided against it and he sold it to the next guy after lunch. Oh well. Thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

On an 01 if it has a little aux lighting button somewhere under the radio it has plow prep. I forget the exact rpo code, I think yaz knows it though. WYU or YWU, something like that. It would be in the glovebox. Too bad you passed up on or at least didn't pass it on to one of these guys.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Agreed sparky. Also, the 01 I just bought has plow prep. An X-cab Dmax. I never knew it was offered until this thread, and until I just recently got the truck.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

mines got the button and it's an 05


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

mines got that button and it's an 05


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Schwinn68;736336 said:


> mines got that button and it's an 05


Sweet. Is it a reg cab? Maybe they are still offered, just not crew and x's.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I looked at an 06 xcab LT with Dmax had it. Dont forget it had a complete redesign in 07 thats when the plow prep issues came in. This one has the Plow prep right. Its that button for the roof light that gives it away?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CREW-CAB-SHORT-BED-LT3-HTD-LEATHER-SEAT-MINT-54K_W0QQitemZ230322570986QQihZ013QQcategoryZ90969QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

That's not the button. That's the cargo light and fog lights. Look under the radio just to the left of the keyhole where you turn off the passenger airbag. If there's a button there it's the plow prep. Non plow has just a flat filler plate. I don't have plow-prep so I drilled a hole in that plate to mount my plow light selector switch.

EDIT: I just clicked the E-Bay link and got confused. My '06 D-Max LBZ LT truck doesn't have that console in the middle. Where that truck has a junk-hole below the center dash vent, mine has a keyhole to turn off the airbag and the previously mentioned flat plate with custom switch installed.


----------



## 02dmaxx (Dec 25, 2008)

My '02 has a push button located there. Says " Auxiliary ".


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

my bad thought it was that one


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

aeronutt;736460 said:


> EDIT: I just clicked the E-Bay link and got confused. My '06 D-Max LBZ LT truck doesn't have that console in the middle. Where that truck has a junk-hole below the center dash vent, mine has a keyhole to turn off the airbag and the previously mentioned flat plate with custom switch installed.


Some trucks were equipped with a pass side seat sensor that automatically turns the pass side airbag on or off depending on occupant weight. Those trucks didn't get the manual on/off switch on the dash. They received the small storage pocket where the manual switch would normally be as seen on the truck in the ebay link.

Un-confused now?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's the VYU button Big Dave if your looking around...


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

got-h2o;736378 said:


> Sweet. Is it a reg cab? Maybe they are still offered, just not crew and x's.


Nope it's an extended cab.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

No I am not looking. I thought about it last year. A local Dealer had an 06 with 20k on it Loaded to the max with Ally/Duramax setup. it was a 2500HD ext cab. They low balled me on my truck and wouldnt budge on price of truck. And played the payment game with me. It was going to be an impulse buy if I did do it. Luckly i passed on it. I made about 10k less this past year. So those 500 a month payments would have really started to hurt a bit.


----------



## josh9410 (Feb 19, 2008)

it is a nice truck at a great pirce, as far as the injectors are concerned a friend of mine has a 2002 gmc duramax with 335,000 miles on it, with all almost original parts on it, this summer he was out working in colorado and it went down on him and the dealership he took it too warrantied the injectors on it with no questions asked, and they stated that the injectors were warrantied until 500,000 miles


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

josh9410;744045 said:


> it is a nice truck at a great pirce, as far as the injectors are concerned a friend of mine has a 2002 gmc duramax with 335,000 miles on it, with all almost original parts on it, this summer he was out working in colorado and it went down on him and the dealership he took it too warrantied the injectors on it with no questions asked, and they stated that the injectors were warrantied until 500,000 miles


No way 500k, and no way they were stock ones at 335k. I'll defend the Dmax tooth and nail, but you can't overlook the facts.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

pfeww,
Drove by GM stealership today and saw it sitting outside looking awfully high in the front if you know what I mean. When I know some facts, I'll post.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

five of 8 injectors bad, filled oil with fuel. All happened in 138km (80 +/- miles). Out of warranty. Probably hadn't been used for a while. Too bad, young guy starting out. Hopefully he can sell the blade and dump to pay for the repairs. I'm glad I didn't buy a GMC made after 1989. Too bad the consumer has to do all their product testing instead of getting it right b4 it goes to market. Might not be where they are now. 
Sure I'll get a blast for this post but think about it.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

yearground;756116 said:


> five of 8 injectors bad, filled oil with fuel. All happened in 138km (80 +/- miles). Out of warranty. Probably hadn't been used for a while. Too bad, young guy starting out. Hopefully he can sell the blade and dump to pay for the repairs. I'm glad I didn't buy a GMC made after 1989. Too bad the consumer has to do all their product testing instead of getting it right b4 it goes to market. Might not be where they are now.
> Sure I'll get a blast for this post but think about it.


Looks like your intuitions were good then. It's always good to do the research first. You can go over to www.dieseltowingresource.com and get someone to do a vin check on any GM or Ford diesel (or gas for that matter). I'm not sure if anyone there does Dodge vin checks. But in a case like this where the mileage was well below special policy warranty on these (200,000 miles or 7 years on LB7 injectors) it would be very important to know the in service date, so you'd know when the 7 years was up.
Oh, and if this started within 80 miles then I'd say that the problem was there. The PO may have known this and got rid of it cheap. The vin check would show if he had it at the dealer and they diagnosed this. But if he checked balance rates himself, found fuel in oil, etc then it would not show.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

his mechanic found a tsb program on alldata that covered it. he took it to gm and they said they'd cover it. once it was apart, they then told him he'd have to pay 1/2 of 2000 job (???). he agreed and they went ahead. he went to pick it up and they told him it was now 3400. he went to pay 1700 plus taxes (borrowed) and they told him that 3400 was HIS half. a little mis-led I'd say. Stealership...good word:crying: not sure how this will end since IMO that motor is now a timebomb or does diesel fuel not wash bearings?


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

That sounds like a good opportunity to hire a lawyer. He had a verbal contract authorizing 2000 worth of work which he agreed to pay half of. He should be able to write the check for 1000 and drive away. It doesn't matter how much the dealer looses, they only had authorization to run up a 2000 dollar bill.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Had a leak*



yearground;768588 said:


> his mechanic found a tsb program on alldata that covered it. he took it to gm and they said they'd cover it. once it was apart, they then told him he'd have to pay 1/2 of 2000 job (???). he agreed and they went ahead. he went to pick it up and they told him it was now 3400. he went to pay 1700 plus taxes (borrowed) and they told him that 3400 was HIS half. a little mis-led I'd say. Stealership...good word:crying: not sure how this will end since IMO that motor is now a timebomb or does diesel fuel not wash bearings?


Just got my 03 DMax back from getting a fuel leak repaired in the fuel return lines on the right bank... had 2 gallons of fuel in the crankcase..not sure how long it was in there... fixed the leaks, 
($1800.00 cdn) changed the oil and filter and cranked her over... full oil pressure... no smoke.... Gotta say my 260.000K motor was sure spotless clean inside....

Thinking whats next... bearings ?? thinking they have to be washed out and messed up........ well in for a penny.... in for a pound..

Well I had to know.... took her out and drove the living crap out of it for a few hours and burned a 1/4 tank.... it ran great...might just have dodge that bullet as we can't hear any extra noise in the bottom end and the oil pressure is staying high...

Will keep ya posted....

Al


----------

